
Summary: Designing Data-Intensive Applications by Martin Kleppmann - hoanhan101
https://hoanhan101.github.io/2020/07/05/design-data-intensive-apps
======
syspec
Recently going through this book. I highly recommend it, and any videos by the
author, Martin Kleppmann

I especially like this one:

> CRDTs and the quest for distributed consistency

[https://youtu.be/B5NULPSiOGw](https://youtu.be/B5NULPSiOGw)

